# Solar weather alert!



## Mirannan (Jan 8, 2014)

I saw the news of this on "Stargazing Live" on the BBC earlier tonight. We have an X1-2 class CME heading right towards us; it is predicted to hit around midnight GMT.

There may be some disruption to things like cellphone signals, and aurorae may be visible as far south as southern England. Link:

CME Report


----------



## alchemist (Jan 8, 2014)

That site also has a link to...



> Michelle Transexual Man /Barack Gay (Video)



... which was unexpected. 


Bit too cloudy here to look for the aurora, unfortunately.


----------

